# Florida Banded Water Snake Enclosure



## darkness_falls8 (Oct 13, 2007)

I've had them in this setup for a few weeks, it's going pretty good! It's easy to clean up waste, all I have to do is get a damp paper towel and just wipe it off the slate. They're eating good and seem to be comfortable. Here's some pics of their setup. What do you think??

20 gallon long:


(Right side of tank) Can you find the waldos??


(Left side of tank)


(Front side of tank) This one is kinda blurry ^ sorry.


----------



## sweetmisery (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW MAN! That is freakin awesome! Who set them up? You? Its really really great. 

Give us some pics with the snakes too.


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, thats a really nice viv you got there. I'm building something like that for my tree frogs and geckos right now. Just out of curiosity, how much did that slate cost? Thanks ~ Rex


----------



## REAL (Oct 14, 2007)

Show off! ;P 

Your enclosures make me envious....I'm way too poor/cheap to do something extravagant as that....

Maybe one day


----------



## darkness_falls8 (Oct 14, 2007)

Believe it or not it was realy not that expensive, i'll add it up, make a list and post it here, brb.


----------



## sweetmisery (Oct 14, 2007)

darkness_falls8 said:


> Believe it or not it was realy not that expensive, i'll add it up, make a list and post it here, brb.


Hopefully you aint some rich dude in which "not that expensive" means anything below $10,000. lol

MORE PICS MAN!


----------

